# Tamiya 1/100 MiG-19



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey all!

I just posted my take on the *1/100 Tamiya MiG-19PM* over at The Sprue Lagoon.

Despite the fact that this kit is older than me, it went together great and looks pretty good. 

Let me know what you think!


----------

